# tenckhoff catheter



## julia9723 (Jan 22, 2009)

What code do you use for the insertion of a tenckhoff catheter and the removal?


----------



## Leanne (Jan 23, 2009)

*Tenckhoff catheter*  any of several types commonly used in peritoneal dialysis, having end and side holes and one or more extraperitoneal felt cuffs making a bacteria-tight seal.

Try looking at 49420 or 49421.


----------



## BwitchyCoder (Jan 23, 2009)

*Tenckhoff Catheters - CPT codes*

Tenckhoff Catheter placement 49421 
Removal of Tenckhoff   49422
Lap placement of Tenckhoff  49324


----------

